# merchandising = μερτσαντάιζινγκ, εμπορική ανάδειξη προϊόντων | παραχώρηση άδειας χρήσης σήματος



## sarant (Jan 2, 2009)

Ξέρω ότι είναι συχνός όρος, αλλά το έχω χωρίς κοντέξτ και ομολογώ ότι δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει ακριβώς.

Βέβαια, μ' ενδιαφέρει πώς το λέμε ελληνικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2009)

Πάρα πολύ αμετάφραστο βλέπω, όπως π.χ. εδώ. 
Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι πρόκειται για τη διαδικασία προώθησης προϊόντων μέσω στρατηγικών τοποθέτησης στα καταστήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2009)

Αν πρόκειται για τη δραστηριότητα του BTLA (below-the-line advertising), τότε ο ορισμός είναι (από εδώ):


> Το merchandising είναι η "φροντίδα" που δίνουμε στο προϊόν στο σημείο πώλησης. Η έννοια περιλαμβάνει ενέργειες όπως θέση στο ράφι, προγραμματισμός χώρου, ενίσχυση του ονόματος, διαφήμιση, έλεγχο ενεργειών ανταγωνισμού, εκπαίδευση και υποκίνηση αυτών που πουλάνε το προϊόν, επίλυση προβλημάτων κ.λ.π.


Η αγορά το λέει *μερτσαντάιζινγκ* (τι πρωτότυπο!).


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2009)

Τόσο ο γενικός όρος «εμπορία» που προτείνει η ΕΛΕΤΟ όσο και η «εμπορευματοποίηση» δεν αντιστοιχούν στη μαρκετινίστικη χρήση του όρου (promotional merchandising). Κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν το «εμπορική ανάδειξη», που είναι πλησιέστερο. Πάντως, Ιταλοί, Ισπανοί και Γερμανοί (τουλάχιστον) βολεύονται κι αυτοί με τον αγγλοσαξονικό όρο.


----------



## sarant (Jan 2, 2009)

Εμπορική ανάδειξη είναι καλό, ή τελοσπάντων μ' αρέσει.

Σας ευχαριστώ, φίλτατοι!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 11, 2011)

*visual merchandising*

Έχουμε βρει τελικά όρο γι' αυτό στα ελληνικά; Σε όσες σελίδες είδα χρησιμοποιείται ο αγγλικός όρος. Κρατάω για την ώρα την πρόταση που έκανε παλιότερα κάποιος κύριος banned 8 

*οπτική ανάδειξη εμπορευμάτων*

η οποία μ' άρεσε, και περιμένω να δω και τις δικές σας προτάσεις, αν έχετε. 

Μερσί!


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 11, 2011)

Οπτικό μερτσαντάιζινγκ/merchandising. :cheek:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 11, 2011)

Ουπς! Δεν το είχα δει το νήμα! Ευχαριστώ, Cadmian! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 12, 2011)

Μια που το συζητήσατε πάντως, να πούμε ότι το merchandising έχει και μια άλλη έννοια, που αναφέρεται και στη wikipedia: "the practice in which the brand or image from one product or service is used to sell another" - κουκλάκια Χάρι Πότερ π.χ. Για αυτή την τακτική θα πρέπει μάλλον να χρησιμοποιηθεί άλλος όρος στα Ελληνικά, γιατί οι υπάρχοντες δεν ταιριάζουν.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Μια που το συζητήσατε πάντως, να πούμε ότι το merchandising έχει και μια άλλη έννοια, που αναφέρεται και στη wikipedia: "the practice in which the brand or image from one product or service is used to sell another" - κουκλάκια Χάρι Πότερ π.χ. Για αυτή την τακτική θα πρέπει μάλλον να χρησιμοποιηθεί άλλος όρος στα Ελληνικά, γιατί οι υπάρχοντες δεν ταιριάζουν.


εμπορική εκμετάλλευση
εμπορική αξιοποίηση


----------



## Themis (Aug 15, 2012)

Έπεσα πάνω στο merchandising και βλέπω ότι η μαρκετινίστικη σημασία έχει καλυφθεί επαρκέστατα, αλλά εκείνη που ανέφερε ο dharvatis στο #9 όχι. Είναι ωστόσο η δεύτερη κοινή έννοια του όρου, όπως γνωρίζουμε οι περισσότεροι και λένε τα μισά λεξικά. Παραθέτω από το πανεπιστημιακό εγχειρίδιο των Ε. Περάκη και Ν. Ρόκα _Εισαγωγή στο εμπορικό δίκαιο_, εκδ. Νομική Βιβλιοθήκη 2011 (δικές μου υπογραμμίσεις):


> "Με την παραχώρηση άδειας χρήσης σήματος (licence) καθίσταται δυνατή η, μετά από συμφωνία, χρησιμοποίηση του σήματος από τρίτη επιχείρηση [...] έναντι καταβολής στον δικαιούχο του συμφωνηθέντος ανταλλάγματος (royalties). [...] Σε συστήματα διανομών όπως η δικαιόχρηση, είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη η παραχώρηση άδειας χρήσης. Η παραχώρηση άδειας χρήσης σήματος είναι όμως δυνατή και προς επιχείρηση που έχει διαφορετικό αντικείμενο από εκείνο του αδειούχου, ή ακόμα είναι δυνατόν η ίδια η παραχωρούσα επιχείρηση να μην έχει καμία δραστηριότητα (merchandising)." [σ. 506 παρ. 10]
> 
> "[...] μπορεί να γίνει εμπορική εκμετάλλευση της ευνοϊκής προδιάθεσης που δημιουργεί στο καταναλωτικό κοινό η χρήση του δημοφιλούς σήματος με την παραχώρηση αδειών χρήσης του για οποιοδήποτε προϊόν που προσφέρεται από την αδειούχο επιχείρηση (image transfer), όπως π.χ. συμβαίνει με την παραχώρηση της άδειας χρήσης του σήματος τσιγάρων Camel για διάκριση σπορ ρολογιών (brand merchandising) [...]"[σ. 458 παρ. 19]



(Παρεμπιπτόντως, η χρήση του όρου "αδειούχος" στα δύο παραθέματα μου φαίνεται αντιφατική.)
Είναι λοιπόν σαφές ότι πρόκειται για παραχώρηση άδειας χρήσης σήματος, αλλά χρήσης (στην πράξη τουλάχιστον) από επιχείρηση με διαφορετικό αντικείμενο από τον παραχωρούντα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2012)

Themis said:


> Είναι λοιπόν σαφές ότι πρόκειται για άδεια χρήσης σήματος, αλλά χρήσης (στην πράξη τουλάχιστον) από επιχείρηση με διαφορετικό αντικείμενο από τον παραχωρούντα.


Διότι αν επρόκειτο για άδεια χρήσης σήματος από επιχείρηση με _ίδιο _αντικείμενο με τον παραχωρούντα, τότε μάλλον θα είχαμε περίπτωση φραντσάιζινγκ.


----------

